# Grim Video



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.morningstartv.com/oak-initiative/marxism-america

Worth noting and sharing.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Great post! Isn't it sad that so many Americans are ignorant of this truth?


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

sounds like alot a hullaballoo from and old man who is trying to scare people and divide our country alittle more. when are you guy's gonna stop listening to crap like this?


----------

